
Self-driving shuttle bus launches test run in Las Vegas - prostoalex
http://lasvegassun.com/news/2017/jan/11/self-driving-shuttle-bus-launches-test-run-along-f/
======
Diti
I tested one of these in Lyon, France. It's autonomous but, since it is a test
run, employees inside are still operating it. The technology is impressive.
Passerbys often try to cross the street and force it to emergency brake, just
to see if it actually stops… Yes it does, but it's very unpleasant for the
passengers.

